# Question about 50D known issues or recalls.



## Valvebounce (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
A friend of mind has just picked up a 50D, it has a short warranty and about 8500 shutter actuations, any known issues with this body, recalls etc. He would like to know what to look for before the warranty runs out. 
On the subject of recalls, do Canon cover older models, out of production and warranty, will they cover a recall on second hand gear or only for the original owner? 

Cheers, Graham..


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A friend of mind has just picked up a 50D, it has a short warranty and about 8500 shutter actuations, any known issues with this body, recalls etc. He would like to know what to look for before the warranty runs out.
> On the subject of recalls, do Canon cover older models, out of production and warranty, will they cover a recall on second hand gear or only for the original owner?
> 
> Cheers, Graham..



Personally, I must say that mine works fine (it even sounds better than my 7D - a softer shutter sound) and I can't remember any hiccups. So with that few actuations on the shutter, it should work like a charm.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi DominoDude. 
Thanks, that was pretty much what I thought. I have the 40D, it has had a hickup, the shutter failed real early, but was replaced under warranty. Looking on eBay there seem to be plenty the same, with quite low actuations. 
Hoping they sorted that out before they launched the 50D. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A friend of mind has just picked up a 50D, it has a short warranty and about 8500 shutter actuations, any known issues with this body, recalls etc. He would like to know what to look for before the warranty runs out.
> On the subject of recalls, do Canon cover older models, out of production and warranty, will they cover a recall on second hand gear or only for the original owner?
> 
> Cheers, Graham..


 
Its a pretty old camera, so anything can happen. Shutters are always a weak spot, so take some images at the fastest shutter speed, and make sure there are no issues in the photo.

You can also take a lens cap photo to make sure there are not too many stuck pixels.

I'd also check to see how clean the sensor is, its pretty normal to have to clean it with a used cameras, not a big deal.

Check the clock too.

Finally, check the USB port by tethering the camera to a computer using Canon utilities. You should be able to see images live, set all the shutter, aperture and focus settings.

I don't recall any recalls or camera specific issues, just the normal things that happen to any camera. 

As for Canon repairs, they reach a point where they decide that there are not enough replacement parts, and stop servicing them. They usually sell the remaining part inventory to independent camera companies, and they will do a repair is they can get parts.

Canon was still repairing loose mirrors on the 5D classic last I heard (Under the recall warranty), but that may end soon. Its something any repair shop can fix with some glue, but Canon used some re-enforcements, not just glue.

Since the 50D's now go for about $250, its usually not worth it to have any repairs made.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Thanks for that, I will go through those things with him next time I see him. He popped by earlier but I hadn't read your reply, the camera looks really clean and straight but I didn't have time to get too engrossed in cameras! ???
I appreciate you guys taking the time to reply in depth. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> Thanks for that, I will go through those things with him next time I see him. He popped by earlier but I hadn't read your reply, the camera looks really clean and straight but I didn't have time to get too engrossed in cameras! ???
> I appreciate you guys taking the time to reply in depth.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


 
I think it will be a good camera, I've owned too many Canon DSLRs to count, as well as Nikon and even a even a Minolta. None failed except the Minolta had a bent CF pin which I straightened (I bought it that way). its good to convince the owner that the common failure points are covered.


----------



## wsheldon (Dec 19, 2014)

I bought a 50D used about 4 years ago and it's been a workhorse. At the current selling price it's a solid bargain and should server your friend well.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi wsheldon. 
I really hope you are right, and from my experience with the 40D (apart from a very early shutter failure) you should be, after he got burned with the faulty 450D this will be a much better body more easily controlled body. 

Cheers, Graham. 



wsheldon said:


> I bought a 50D used about 4 years ago and it's been a workhorse. At the current selling price it's a solid bargain and should server your friend well.


----------

